# MSM for Muscle Aches



## SeaBreeze (Aug 28, 2013)

I've taken MSM for pain due to inflammation in my back, etc., with good results...here's more on this supplement...



> MSM May Ease Aching Muscles (from EnergyTimes.com)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## That Guy (Aug 29, 2013)

Tried it and got no results.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 3, 2017)

I still take MSM (Natural Factors, 1,000mg) almost every day as a preventative for inflammation and other benefits.  http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2013/03/03/msm-benefits.aspx?e_cid=20130303_SNL_Art_1&utm_source=snl&utm_medium=email&utm_content=art1&utm_campaign=20130303




> The  clinical use of sulfur as an adjunct in our diet is becoming  progressively more recognized as an important tool for optimizing  health. MSM is already well-known for its joint health benefits, but may  also be helpful for other conditions related to chronic inflammation  and damage due to oxidation
> 
> MSM,  which is a metabolite of DMSO approved for use in humans, primarily  impacts your health by reducing inflammation. It’s widely used as a  supplement for arthritic conditions. Like DMSO, MSM also appears to  improve cell wall permeability, so it can be used to help deliver other  active ingredients
> MSM  may be providing a missing link for optimal health, which appears to be  related to sulfur. MSM is 34 percent sulfur by weight, but it is more  than just a simple sulfur donor. It also affects sulfur metabolism in  the human body, although it’s still not entirely clear how
> ...


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm interested, have been looking for a supplement that would help with post-workout discomfort. 

   If you know of a specific product, could you post a link, either in this post or via PM?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2017)

Sorry for the late reply TNT, just saw this.  I ordered several bottles of this mainly for my husband who's having some issues with his muscles, and one area that is knotted and breaking free from old injuries seems to really affect other nearby areas of the body.  He uses Therma Care Wraps, but doesn't want to use them every day.  He was taking Aleve several times a week, just one a day, but he didn't want to continue that either due to the side effects.

I heard about this on a health show, and was already taking Turmeric myself with my daily supplements.  This product seemed to be of good quality and it does help with pain due to inflammation, usually notice improvement after a week or so.  He takes two in the morning, and two after supper, has only taken a couple of Aleve in weeks now.  I take two a day, no pain, but for inflammation prevention.  https://myheartbook.com/







Also, this Magnesium oil is excellent for topical relief of muscle cramps, or pain.  I used it also when I had plantar fasciitis in my foot, it helped a lot to get me through it, I was still working at the time and spent long hours on cement floors, going up and down stairs, on and off forklifts, etc.  Hard on my feet for sure.  http://www.globallight.net/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=245 

 It's pricey for an 8oz bottle, but it lasts a loooong time.  It does make your skin really itchy after application, depending on the area, I used to rub some body lotion over it sometimes to calm the itch, but it didn't really last long.


----------



## Debby (Mar 13, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> I'm interested, have been looking for a supplement that would help with post-workout discomfort.
> 
> If you know of a specific product, could you post a link, either in this post or via PM?




I just posted this link   http://www.essentrics.com/mirandaeducationalvideo.html on the Weight Loss forum but in case you don't look there, you should give this a look to maybe help your muscles.  Seeing as how you already do work out, you might find that adding that kind of stretching to your regimen would help.

As for the MSM, my husband has found that it seems to be helping with problems he was having with his hand from playing his video games.  He was beginning to quit playing them more than a couple times a week because of pain in his hands and arms but since he started taking the MSM, he hasn't had the same problems, so it must be working.  (now he's out of my hair for at least an hour every day againlayful


----------



## Don M. (Mar 13, 2017)

I've got a bit of arthritis in my left hip, and I take a couple of Glucosamine with MSM pills....1500mg. of each...daily, and it seems to help.


----------



## dearimee (Mar 13, 2017)

I still don't know what MSM is.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 14, 2017)

dearimee said:


> I still don't know what MSM is.



MSM is the abbreviation for a big word, which is a chemical compound that has some positive effects on arthritis, etc.  It is available in many supplemental vitamins, etc., and doesn't cost very much....and seems to help keep arthritis under control for many people.

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-and-supplements/msm-methylsulfonylmethane-uses-and-risks#1


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2017)

More about MSM.


----------

